# Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen



## allrounder (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

wenn man sich den Thread "Was wird auf den Kuttern....." so durchliest, stelle ich fest, das die meisten negativen Berichte sich auf Kutter in Warnemünde-Rostock beziehen. 
Was ist der Grund dafür? Die Reederein müssen doch auch von was leben. Und so eine schlechte "Presse" ist doch bestimmt nicht gut fürs Geschäft. Es kan doch gar nicht sein, das alle Angler unzfrieden sind. Aber es ist für mich der Eindruck entstanden, das es sich immer um ein paar Dinge dreht:

Kutter ist verdreckt
Toiletten ( das ist in anderen Häfen aber auch nicht besser)
Essen 
Skipper 
Verhalten der Besatzung

Ist das wirklich so? Mich würde eure Meinungen (positive wie negative) interessieren, da ich noch nicht von dort gefahren bin. Ich habe schon ein paar mal mit dem gedanken gespielt, aber die Aussagen hier haben mich immer davon abgehalten. Ging es jemanden auch so?

Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Michael


----------



## worker_one (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn du von Warnemünde aus fahren willst, dann mit der MS Santa Maria.
Die gehört nicht zur Reederei der "Roten Flotte". Kapt. und Bootsmann sind freundlich und sehr bemüht und Schiff und Toiletten sind auch sauber!


----------



## BennyO (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Ich sag immer man mus es ausprobieren, dann weiß man genau wie die Kutter sind. Jeder Mensch hat doch eine andere Sichtweise und daher kann man diese meiner Meinung nach nicht zu 100% für voll nehmen.
Ich were auch einmal in der nächsten Zeit eine tour von dort aus machen um mir selber meine eigene Meinung bilden zu können.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Hansi (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

In Warnemünde und Rostock gibt es, wie wohl überall, Angelkutter, die sehr empfehlenswert sind und andere, mit denen man lieber nicht rausfahren sollte.

Die Kutter der "Roten Flotte" gehören nach meiner Erfahrung durchweg zur letzteren Kategorie, die o.g. Santa Maria habe ich bisher nur sehr positiv erlebt.

Nur bei den wenigsten Kuttern ist es möglich, Getränke oder Zigaretten an Bord zu kaufen. Der Mittagseintopf sollte bei allen Kuttern im Preis inbegriffen sein.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es wirklich sinnvoll sich vor einer Buchung die Meinungen in der Kutterliste durchzulesen und bei der Buchung die Gegebenheiten vor Ort zu erfragen. Das verhindert Enttäuschungen bzw. falsche Vorstellungen vom zu erwartenden Service.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

aufgrund diverser vorkomnisse habe ich mir schon vor jahren ein5m boot zugelegt.bin bisher nicht ohne fisch nach hause gekommen.gruß esox


----------



## mike0815 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

also ich kann da auch nicht mekkern #c 

entweder die santa maria oder die pasewalk !  

da ich anspruchslos bin, bin ich immer mehr für die pasewalk, da is mit egal das ich über die reeling pinkeln muss und es nix zu kaufen gibt  

zigaretten nehme ich mit und was zu trinken und gut is  


also ich bin zufrieden da und fangen tu ich auch immer was, und wenns seesterne sind.

hatte letztens sogar ne doublette


----------



## Hansi (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

@mike0815

also ich kann mich noch ganz gut erinnern, dass die Pasewalk eine Toilette hat. Aber wenn`s Spass macht, über die Reeling zu pinkeln, dann bitte.
Jeder wie er`s mag


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Tja da gab (oder gibt es die immer noch?) die Kutter "Klar Kimming" und "Gode Michel". Ach ja und die "Rilana". Zwar ist`s schon ne halbe Ewigkeit her (6 Jahre oder so |kopfkrat), das ich das letzte mal auf den genannten Kutter war, aber ich habe alle drei in bester Erinnerung. Die beiden erstgenannten fahren ab Anfang Januar bis, ich glaube Ende März, im Öresund (Helsingör) zum Dorschangeln! #6


----------



## omer (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

MS Gudrun in Rostock. Meine Empfehlung. Besatzung und Käpitän sehr bemüht. Parkplatz direkt am Kutter.
Ansonsten ist das alles auch immer sehr subjektiv.

CU


----------



## Hansi (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Die "Klar Kimming" und die "Rilana" liegen noch hier.
Die "Gode Michel" hat seit längerer Zeit ihren Liegeplatz nicht mehr in Rostock, ich glaub, die liegen im Öresund in Helsingör.
Mit der "Gudrun" war ich zweimal draußen und es war beide Male nicht der Hit. Fragt mal die Boardis "Bechtangler" und "Edte", die waren beim letzten Mal mit.


----------



## Dorschgogo (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Hochseeangel Rostock- Warnemünde nur wenn ich keine andere möglichkeit habe .Fahre ich noch da hin!!!!! Bin selber ossi aber echt die kriegen die fresse nicht voll 35 Euro für ne ausfahrt..Und dan noch ne tageskarte für die ostsee noch nen 5 nein danke Warnemünde-Rostock!!!!! Fehmarn da is es noch schön!!!! MS -Silverland ich komme........ 49 Euro für alles mit schlafen .essen .Angeln.....


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Naja muss ja jeder selber wissen ne. Aber hast schon recht. Schoon alleine die Gegend finde ich schöner. Und 35 Euro für eine Audfahrt finde ich auch sehr happig.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Jawoll Benny,
die zugebaute Küste von Heiligenhafen und die Hochhäuser von Weißenhaus und Südstrand sind wirklich viel ansprechender, als die langweiligen kilometerlangen Strände von Mecklenburg. Und erst die Frittenbudeninnenstadt von Heilitown gegen diese langweilige, maritime kleine Altstadt von Warnemünde.|uhoh:


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Ich sprach von rostock und nicht von Warnemüde.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

isn´t it ironic?...volltreffer, dolfin...wenn der nicht sitzt...

es gibt genügend andere möglichkeiten als aufn kudder zu steigen...nichts und niemand zwing euch dazu...also regt euch nicht über die preise auf...scheinbar machens noch genügend andre (dumme?) und bescheren auch den vermeintlich schlechten schiffen immer wieder zulauf...

ich für meine teil habe weitestgehend mit kuttern in d abgeschlossen...es sei denn, mal wieder mit otto von der freia in onsevik/dk unterwegs zu sein...der fährt für mich auf platte... und is n duften kaptein....:l


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Benny, ich sprach auch nicht vom angeln - sondern von der Gegend. Vom angeln dort kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum man in Rostock auf n Kutter steigen sollte um dann erstmal einiges die Warnow runterzuschippern.

Sei nicht böse wegen der Ironie. Aber lass es uns doch auf den Punkt bringen: Wenn der Angler das Glück hatte und gut gefangen hat, war der Kutter und alles Spitze - hat er schlecht abgeschnitten, taugte werde Kutter noch Käptn was.


----------



## Achmin (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

@Dolfin

Nein.


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Sehe ich nicht so. UNterscheide da noch zwischen Müge geben und keine Mühe geben, oder nicht?


Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschking (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Also ich habe hier vor Warnemünde immer meine Leos gefangen, auch wenn die Preise nich gerade ohne sind ist es trotzdem immer lustig wenn man mit fast immer der gleichen Besetzung mitfährt und man die Anderen besser kennt. Es ist schon so das man für seine Fische arbeiten muss denn wer nur faul angelt fängt in meinen Augen weniger als derjenige der immer auswirft und eine große Fläche abgrast. Für mich liegt es aber auch am Köder mit dem man angelt und auch mit dem Beifänger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

aslo wir waren auch mal von warnemünde los,(rote flotte,boot weiß ich nicht mehr,war januar 2006)
fazit:
wir standen hinten udn hatten sauwenig platz,trotzdem meinte der koch direkt bei usn mitangeln zu müssen,werfen war dann noch schwerer,da er mächtige pilkhübe machte und sich einen sch.... um die leute scherte.
als ich ihn drauf ansprach meinte er,das er ja wohl angeln dürfte,und wir genug platz hätten.
als ich erwiderte das wir seinen job bezahlen(also geldquelle sind) sagte err nur das es ihn nicht juckt,er wolle auch 2-3 dorsche fangen für sein abendessen.
das er vor lauter angeln dann die suppe nur lauwarm bekam und keine zeit hatte neues toilettenpapier(3!!!!!leute fragten nahc neuem papier) zu holen dürfte damit verständlich sein.

zum skipper sei nur so viel zu sagen:er war nicht in der lage das boot vernünftig in die drift zu legen und mehrere male sind wir 20!!!!!min über ein wrack gedriftet (bei windstärke 4(müssen dann wohl 50 wracks aneinander gewesen sein)).
das nur in den ersten 2minuten dorsche hoch kamen ist damit auch verständlich.

dazu noch der preis,heißt für mich nie wieder dahin!
und für neuangler auf der ostsee wäre es schade wenn sie auf der ersten tour solch einen kutter erleben müssen,so schreckt man kunden ab udn gräbt sich das eigene grab.


----------



## ebbe (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

@ Pete

Das mit dem Platten angeln von Onsevig aus kann ich nur bestätigen!!! Habe im letzten Jahr das erste mal vom Kudder auf Platte geangelt und war echt begeistert! Ich war wohl auch nicht der einzige an diesem Tag dem es echt gefallen hat.
Im nächsten herbst gehts wieder los (hoff ich mal...) 

LG ebbe


----------



## frankie (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

die Abzocke Kutter gibt es ja schon eine Ewigkeit und Kohle für ein 5m Boot hat auch nicht jeder, also Kompromisse?
Ich fahre von Dierhagen Strand Campingplatz P. Ennen mit dem Mietboot raus. Bei drei Mann und 50 € geht das,aber nur wenn der Wind mitspielt.


----------



## h1719 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Bin gerade aus Helsingör/Dänemark von einer 3 Tagestour mit dem Rostocker Kutter 
"Barents See" zurück. Zielfischarten waren Heringe u,Dorsche. War ne Superreise, sehr viel Hering u. einige vernünftige Dorsche ( bis 8 kg ).Verpflegung war vom Feinsten, die Rostocker Besatzung immer bemüht. Auch die Unterkünfte sind sauber u.ok. Bei den Preisen muß man bedenken, dass einige Rostocker Schiffe, im Gegensatz zu den Heiligenhafener Schiffen  nur 12 Personen mitnehmen dürfen, die Unkosten müssen aber trotzdem eingefahren werden. Also seid nicht kniggrig.


----------



## frontera 1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Angler ,
ich war am 13 Mai auf der Doberan, ein Boot der roten Flotte und bin sehr enttäuscht !!!
Das ist nicht mehr das was es mal war.
Der Preis wurde erhöht und der Spass runtergefahren!
Der Kapitän hat  die Gäste, welcher er nicht als solche erkannte, nur schickaniert. Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Ich kann nur von der Angeltour mit der Doberan abraten!!!
#c


----------



## Angel-Uwe (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*



frontera 1 schrieb:


> Hallo Angler ,
> ich war am 13 Mai auf der Doberan, ein Boot der roten Flotte und bin sehr enttäuscht !!!
> Das ist nicht mehr das was es mal war.
> Der Preis wurde erhöht und der Spass runtergefahren!
> ...


 

1. Was war es denn mal? Walsafari?
2. Preissprung von 15 DM auf 2kg Gold?
3. Spass macht man selber!
4. Ein sehbehinderter Kapitän?
5. Schikane? Etwa an den Ohren gezogen?
6. Ich weiß, Du willst immer schön allein mit der Doberan
    rausschippern!!! 
7. Bitte weitere Berichte mit dieser Aussagekraft!


----------



## Baltic Warrior (5. Juli 2011)

*Sommerangeln vor Warnemünde...*

Moin Kollegen,

nach den überwiegend negativen Berichten, hier mal etwas erfreuliches zur Angelei vor Warnemünde. Besonders der Bestand der 3jährigen Dorsch erlaubt kurzweiliges Angeln, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit an den richtigen Plätzen ist. Im Sommer halten sich die Fische vorwiegend in tieferem Wasser auf, ab 10 m oder besser noch ab 15 m sollte man sein Glück an Strukturen (Steine, Wracks, Tiefenkanten) versuchen. Tut sich nach 2-3 Driften nichts, dann empfiehlt es sich, den Platz zu wechseln. Allerdings sollte man im Vorfeld auch an die Versorgung der Fische denken, daher ist die Mitnahme von EIS und Kühlbehältern Pflicht. So gerüstet sollte man ein paar schöne Bartelträger erwischen können. Ab und zu sind auch ein paar größere Fische dabei.

Einen kleinen Eindruck davon findet Ihr hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jQL0zvH9xM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTjkHw_UpW0&feature=related

Wenn die Dorsche mal nicht so recht wollen, lohnt auf jeden Fall auch der gezielte Versuch auf Plattfische. Also Würmer und entsprechende Montagen bereithalten, dann gibt es mit Sicherheit ein paar Flundern und Klieschen.

Also, so schlecht steht es nicht mit den Fängen vor Warnemünde...


Gruß
Baltic Warrior|wavey:


----------



## baltic25 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerangeln vor Warnemünde...*



Baltic Warrior schrieb:


> Moin Kollegen,
> 
> nach den überwiegend negativen Berichten, hier mal etwas erfreuliches zur Angelei vor Warnemünde. Besonders der Bestand der 3jährigen Dorsch erlaubt kurzweiliges Angeln, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit an den richtigen Plätzen ist. Im Sommer halten sich die Fische vorwiegend in tieferem Wasser auf, ab 10 m oder besser noch ab 15 m sollte man sein Glück an Strukturen (Steine, Wracks, Tiefenkanten) versuchen. Tut sich nach 2-3 Driften nichts, dann empfiehlt es sich, den Platz zu wechseln. Allerdings sollte man im Vorfeld auch an die Versorgung der Fische denken, daher ist die Mitnahme von EIS und Kühlbehältern Pflicht. So gerüstet sollte man ein paar schöne Bartelträger erwischen können. Ab und zu sind auch ein paar größere Fische dabei.
> 
> ...




;+#c

Baltic25


----------



## gluefix (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Naja muss ja jeder selber wissen ne. Aber hast schon recht. Schoon alleine die Gegend finde ich schöner. Und 35 Euro für eine Audfahrt finde ich auch sehr happig.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


 
Was ist daran happig |kopfkrat, hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung was bei einem 20 m Kutter für Unkosten anfallen ? Mit einem eigenen Kleinboot ( 5-6m,80-150 Ps) könntest du wohl locker das doppelte pro Tour ansetzen, wenn nicht mehr. Früher war ich oft Brandungsangeln, mit Würmer und Sprit war ich auch schnell bei 35 € pro Abend und die Fangaussichten sind in der Brandung deutlich bescheidener als Offshore. Kutter fahren wollen sie alle, aber Geld locker machen will keiner :q:q:q. Und wenn in der Disco 100€ versoffen werden wird auch nicht gejammert #6. Gruß Benni


----------



## Brikz83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Ich denke auch, das 35 Euronen noch sehr human sind. Da setzt der Kutterkapitän schon sehr tief an, was das eigene Verdienstfenster angeht. Wenn man alleine bedenkt was an Diesel und Instandhaltung des Schiffes schon an Kohle weggeht. Dazu kommt das man ja auch nicht reglmäßig rausfährt und seine Kohle verdient. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre das Boot mit noch mehr man vollustopfen und damit 5 Euro zu sparen. Ne danke, dann lieber 35 und keinen Pilker in der Lippe :m


----------



## gluefix (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das 35 Euronen noch sehr human sind. Da setzt der Kutterkapitän schon sehr tief an, was das eigene Verdienstfenster angeht. Wenn man alleine bedenkt was an Diesel und Instandhaltung des Schiffes schon an Kohle weggeht. Dazu kommt das man ja auch nicht reglmäßig rausfährt und seine Kohle verdient. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre das Boot mit noch mehr man vollustopfen und damit 5 Euro zu sparen. Ne danke, dann lieber 35 und keinen Pilker in der Lippe :m


#6 schön das es auch andere so sehen #6, ich bin selber kein großer Freund von Kuttern, leben und leben lassen sag ich immer :q Hätten uns eigentlich die Postings auch sparen können, der Beitrag war von 2007 ...


----------



## LuckyS (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

fahre morgen früh nach Warnemünde und habe einen Angeltag von Frauchen genehmigt bekommen.

Kann mir jemand (kurzfristig) einen Kutter empfehlen?
-> Angelkram muss ich leihen weil kein Platz im Auto :-(


----------



## PopeyeKübo (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warnemünde-Rostock...in letzter Zeit nur neagtive Berichte bei den Fangmeldungen*

Wenns nen Kutter werden soll, kann ich die Seeadler empfehlen. Tolle Crew, guter Kapitän der motiviert ist Fisch zu finden, startet Kabutzenhof....


----------

